# portupgrade broken on upgrading p5-compress ports



## chrcol (Nov 12, 2010)

I am seeing issues on every server I use portupgrade on so is 100% repeatable.

there is a few ports that all start off with the same part of name.


```
- archivers/p5-IO-Compress (p5-IO-Compress-Base-2.015)
        * archivers/p5-IO-Compress (p5-IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015)
        * archivers/p5-IO-Compress (p5-IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015_1)
        * archivers/p5-IO-Compress (p5-Compress-Zlib-2.015)
```

notice they all show p5-IO-Compress

an example of what portupgrade attempts. which fails because that io compress 2.030 is already installed.


```
--->  Upgrade of archivers/p5-IO-Compress started at: Sat, 13 Nov 2010 00:17:47 +0100
--->  Upgrading 'p5-IO-Compress-Base-2.015' to 'p5-IO-Compress-2.030' (archivers/p5-IO-Compress)
```

I be surprised if noone else has came across this since I am seeing it on every single server.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2010)

Have you read /usr/ports/UPDATING?

`% less +/20100921 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------



## chrcol (Nov 13, 2010)

ok thanks.


----------

